# New Forum proposal



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Hi, 
To better foster communication with TiVo employees, I propose creating a new forum that allows ONLY TiVo employees to post in (similar to the TC Club forum), updating current status of known or new bugs, and new feature highlights.

Similarly, a stickied thread (or threads) in Premiere/Series3 forums for valid bug reports per platform or per software release, limited to descriptions and no editorializing (no "the Moxi can do this" or "Uverse DVRs do that" - those posts should go to the TiVo Suggestions forum). Editorialized threads could be reported as off-topic and routinely deleted by the moderators to prevent thread/topic drift. Such a construction would allow for civil communication between the users and TiVo corp., which benefits all.


----------



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

orangeboy said:


> To better foster communication with TiVo employees, I propose creating a new forum that allows ONLY TiVo employees to post in (similar to the TC Club forum), updating current status of known or new bugs, and new feature highlights.


That's what tivo.com is for. There's absolutely nothing stopping TiVo from doing this today.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

ewilts said:


> That's what tivo.com is for. There's absolutely nothing stopping TiVo from doing this today.


I don't believe tivo.com will state "Yes, we are aware of bug X, and we project a fix in the next release."


----------

